# Maiden Voyage



## my3chis (Sep 2, 2010)

We just got back from our maiden voyage and it was GREAT! We actually went "off the grid" and stayed where we had no hook-ups. Went almost all weekend without the generator but plugged it into it for about an hour yesterday just to be sure. We weren't going to sell our pop-up but after this weekend we realized we probably weren't going to use it again. Went to Walmart and found the sheets and rugs. The look almost like they came with it. I'll add some pictures as soon as I figure out how.


----------



## my3chis (Sep 2, 2010)

Figured it out. Enjoy!


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Congrats on your maiden voyage! I figured that your screen name referred to Chihuahuas and I see now from your pics that I was correct. We have one 13 year old Chi and she is a great little dog! I never thought I would want a little dog, but our little Jewel has captured my heart!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Glad you enjoyed your first outing.

We wondered about ever retro-camping, but it's hard to imagine giving up all the comforts of the Outback, even for a weekend.

Enjoy,

Doug


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Glad to hear everything went well - nice pictures!!

I see your friends on the couch liked the trip too!


----------



## cdnbayside (Jul 16, 2009)

Great looking trailer.


----------



## my3chis (Sep 2, 2010)

Joe/GA said:


> Great looking trailer.


Thanks! We love it!


----------

